# die Darsteller ______ auch das Orchester ..... zu einer inspirierten Gestaltung zu führen.



## lagartija68

En un recorte de diario de hace más de medio siglo quedo borrosa la palabra entre Darsteller y auch. ¿Puede ser wie?


Er versenkte sich ganz in die vielfältigen Wunder dieser Partitur und verstand es meisterhaft, die Darsteller ___ auch das Orchester im Sinne seiner Intentionen zu einer inspirierten Gestaltung zu führen.


----------



## Tonerl

lagartija68 said:


> Er versenkte sich ganz in die vielfältigen Wunder dieser Partitur und verstand es meisterhaft, die Darsteller ___ auch das Orchester im Sinne seiner Intentionen zu einer inspirierten Gestaltung zu führen.


 
_*die Darsteller … als auch das Orchester...

die Darsteller … wie auch das Orchester...

die Darsteller … vor allem (aber) auch das Orchester...

nicht nur die Darsteller … sondern auch das Orchester...

sowohl die Darsteller … als auch das Orchester...*_

*Te doy la libertad de elección !!!   *


----------



## elroy

lagartija68 said:


> ¿Puede ser wie?


Es muy probable.
¿Puedes subir una foto?


----------



## anahiseri

a mí lo que mejor me suena es un simple y vulgar *und.  *Tampoco está mal *sowie*

die Darsteller *und /sowie *auch das Orchester im Sinne seiner Intentionen zu einer inspirierten Gestaltung zu führen.
 Tonerl, las últimas dos me parecen bien, pero las primeras tres no me cuadran.


----------



## Tonerl

anahiseri said:


> Tonerl, las últimas dos me parecen bien, pero las primeras tres no me cuadran.


 
_*Qué es lo que no te gusta de las 3 frases del principio?

Están -según la lengua alemana- absolutamente bien !

(Según un estudio reciente, la lengua alemana contemporánea comprende más de cinco millones de palabras, casi un tercio más que hace 100 años.)*_


----------



## Alemanita

Mi primera idea: "als auch".
Claro que ayudaría saber si el hueco que quedó corresponde a tres o más letras de imprenta.
Si Lagartija supone un "wie" por algo será, quizás porque entrarían esas tres letras ... Tal como dijo Tonerl, también "wie" encajaría.


----------



## Tonerl

_*Las dos primeras frases son una respuesta a las preguntas de Lagartija !!!

Los últimos - sus tres - están, como siempre, dedicados a la elevada lengua alemana !  🙋‍♂️*_😉


----------



## lagartija68

elroy said:


> Es muy probable.
> ¿Puedes subir una foto?






Gracias por las respuestas.


----------



## anahiseri

Tonerl said:


> Qué es lo que no te gusta de las 3 frases del principio?


Para mí, hace falta un *sowohl* al principio
_*SOWOHL die Darsteller … als auch das Orchester...

SOWOHL die Darsteller … wie auch das Orchester...*
perdón, a  la tercera ahora no le veo *problema.*_


----------



## Tonerl

_*Me repito por última vez:

La pregunta de Largatija era si sería posible utilizar "wie auch", a lo que he respondido con un "sí".

Las tres últimas frases eran sugerencias que pretendían servir -como siempre- de ejemplo de "alemán aún mejor" para los estudiantes de alemán; ni más ni menos !!!*_


----------



## Alemanita

lagartija68 said:


> View attachment 76226
> Gracias por las respuestas.


Pienso que acá falta un "wie".


----------

